# pièce jointe illisible par les PC depuis un mac



## fredada (10 Février 2007)

bonjour,

les utilisateurs de PC n'arrivent pas à lire mes pièces jointes envoyées sur un mac avec Mail (en général des photos en jpeg ou en tif + des documents word).

Avez-vous des conseils pour remédier à cela ?

merci d'avance, je prépare l'eau bénite tout de suite ;-)

à+ fredada


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2007)

fredada a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> les utilisateurs de PC n'arrivent pas à lire mes pièces jointes envoyées sur un mac avec Mail (en général des photos en jpeg ou en tif + des documents word).
> 
> ...


Quand tu as cliqué sur le bouton "Joindre", en bas de la fenêtre qui s'affiche tu as une ligne  "Envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles avec Windows". Tu coches la case à côté de cette ligne. Et ça roule.


----------



## BernardRey (10 Février 2007)

fredada a dit:


> les utilisateurs de PC n'arrivent pas &#224; lire mes pi&#232;ces jointes envoy&#233;es sur un mac avec Mail (en g&#233;n&#233;ral des photos en jpeg ou en tif + des documents word).



C'est (h&#233;las) tout &#224; fait "normal" : Mail encode comme un cochon d&#232;s qu'il y a une pi&#232;ce jointe ou certains caract&#232;res sp&#233;ciaux dans un message. Si on &#233;tait chez Microsoft, on dirait que ce n'est pas un bug, mais une caract&#233;ristique ("it's a feature") 

Si tu fais une recherche sur le forum avec _NSPreferredMailCharset_, tu trouveras des r&#233;ponses sur comment modifier les r&#233;glages par d&#233;faut via le Terminal si tu veux continuer &#224; utiliser Mail. Sinon tu peux aussi utiliser un autre logiciel de messagerie (Thunderbird, Entourage, etc.) ou ne plus &#233;crire &#224; des utilisateurs de PC


----------

